# PC Kaufberatung die xte - 500€



## tpRiddick (10. November 2015)

*PC Kaufberatung die xte - 500€*

Guten Tag zusammen,

da mein Rechner anscheinend nicht mehr der neueste (ca. 4 Jahre) ist und sogar phasenweise in Fifa ruckelt (...), überlege ich aktuell meinen PC aufzurüsten. Leider bin ich mit meinem Hardwarewissen im Jahr 2011  und brauche deshalb eure Hilfe. 

Ausgangssituation:

CPU: AMD 965 Phenom X4
Ram: 8GB Team Elite 1333
CPU: Powercolor Radeon HD 6950
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA970-UD3
*Festplatte: Sandisk SSD256* + eine relativ alte 160GB SATA
DVD Brenner
*Netzteil: BEQuiet 480Watt*
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano

Was würdet ihr mit einem Budget von ca. 500€ (+-100€) machen. Ich denke mein Netzteil und die SSD werden im neuen System wieder verwendet. Das Gehäuse evtl., wobei ich auch nichts gegen ein neues hätte. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Meinungen. 

Gruß

tpRiddick


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2015)

Wenn du Netzteil, SSD und Gehäuse behalten kannst, dann würde ich vorschlagen:

Core i5-4460 => 180€ Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
So ein Board => 55€ ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  is zwar "billig", aber hat alles wichtige und ist ein beliebtes und zuverlässiges Modell
RAM 16GB für 80€ zB G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1333C9D-16GIS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1000GB Festplatte 50€ zB Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann bist du schonmal bei 365€. Dazu dann eine Nvidia GTX 960 oder AMD R9 380 für 180-210€, dann hast du für ca. 560€ was schon richtig gutes. Du könntest aus Kostengründen aber auch problemlos erstmal das alte RAM nehmen, denn 8GB reichen derzeit noch gut aus, und dass es nur DDR3-1333 statt 1600 hat ist nicht schlimm, das ist ein winziger Unterschied. Kritischer wäre es, wenn das RAM eine Spannung von mehr als 1,5 brauchen sollte. Da vlt. mal mit CPU-Z bei SPD oder Memory nach der genauen Modellbezeichnung schauen. Oder auch erstmal nur 1x 8GB neu nehmen, die Riegel aus den beiden Kits gibt es auch einzeln für ca 40-45€. 

Ich hab mal, da ich nicht weiß, wie lang die GRafikkarten fürs Soprano sein dürfen, je zwei nicht ganz so lange rausgesucht: AMD R9 380 mit 4GB  PowerColor Radeon R9 380 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 380 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und VTX3D Radeon R9 380, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 380 4GBD5-DHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  sowie GTX 960 ebenfalls als 4GB-Version KFA² GeForce GTX 960 Gamer OC, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (96NQH8DHD8Z4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N960OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   die 4GB-Versionen sind manchmal deutlich teurer als die mit 2GB, dann lohnt sich das nicht, aber um die 200€ wären okay. 

Und falls die nicht zu lang ist mit fast 30cm, dann wäre die hier ein Schnäppchen, da sie 10-15% schneller ist als die R9 380 oder GTX 960 XFX Radeon R9 280X Double Dissipation, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (R9-280X-TDFD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland is halt ein Auflaufmodell und hat einen deutlich höheren Strombedarf bei voller Last, wäre aber je nach dem, wie viel du spielst, auch eine Alternative.


Und eventuell noch eine ganz andere Option: du hast das hier, oder? GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.0/1.1)   da könntest du (zumindest nach einem BIOS-Update) auch einen FX-8350 draufmachen, dann brauchst du kein neues Board - allerdings kostet der auch nur 20€ weniger als der Intel, ist aber deutlich schwächer in Spielen.


----------



## tpRiddick (10. November 2015)

Danke Herbboy für deinen ausführlichen Post:

Zum Arbeitsspeicher: Sind 2x 4GB aktuell. Tendenz geht also in Richtung 2x8GB neu. 

Zum Mainboard: Ja ich habe genau das GA 970.UD3, aber ich denke das auch hier die Tendenz in Richtung was neuem geht.

Zur Graka und Länge des Soprano: Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir einen anderen Tower zulegen, deshalb spielt die Länge der Graka nicht so die Rolle. 

Zu deiner Zusammenstellung:
Ist der Boxed Lüfter der CPU ausreichend bzw. leise genug?
Bei den Graka-Alternativen:  Sind die vom Lüfter her alle gleich laut?


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2015)

tpRiddick schrieb:


> Ist der Boxed Lüfter der CPU ausreichend bzw. leise genug?


 mit nem Kühler für 15-25€ wärst du natürlich besser bedient, oder "sogar" ein Alpenföhn Brocken Eco für knappe 30€.  Hier wären zwei gute günstigere http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Ben-Nevis-Tower-Kuehler_992035.html oder http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Alpenfoehn-Sella-Tower-Kuehler_689031.html



> Bei den Graka-Alternativen:  Sind die vom Lüfter her alle gleich laut?


 Die sollten alle schon relativ leise sein, aber wenn du eine längere nimmst, steigt die Chance, dass es noch leiser ist, weil dann der Kühlkörper größer ist.  Und die Nvidias kann man etwas leichter leise halten, weil die weniger Strom brauchen und daher nicht so schnell warm werden. Aber generell sind die neueren Karten bei weitem nicht so laut wie Karten von vor 4-5 Jahren, auch die AMDs nicht. 

Manche Karten sind zwar rel. laut, aber nur deswegen, weil der Hersteller mit sehr niedrigen Temperaturwerten punkten will, obwohl es nicht nötig ist. Da kann man dann per Software sehr simpel die Lüfterkurve was anpassen, so dass die nicht schon so früh hochdrehen und bei lauten 70% bleiben, nur damit die Temperatur bei 60 Grad bleibt, obwohl man mit nur leisen 50% Drehzahl und 75 Grad keinerlei Problem hätte


----------



## tpRiddick (12. November 2015)

1 x 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit  <<<< den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich aktuell. Kann ich den weiter verwenden bei der obigen Konstellation?


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2015)

Also, diese drei Versionen des RAMs finde ich noch TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 in Speicher mit Bauform: DIMM, Anzahl Module: 2x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die haben alle 1,5V, das würde passen, und dass es nur 1333 ist, macht nicht so viel aus - ich würde aber dann mal bei Gelegenheit DDR3-1600 neu holen.


----------



## tpRiddick (29. November 2015)

Ich habe mal wie in dem Post von Herbboy beschrieben mir was zusammengestellt: 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221e966f13004ede40e07d1a49704969f9babd094c14a

Einwände? Verbesserungspotential?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2015)

Ist gut, aber das Gehäuse ist halt echt teuer, auch wenn es gut ist. Die Frage ist halt, ob du - wenn du da 60-70€ sparst - an einer anderen Stelle was "besseres" holen würdest...  denn auch Gehäuse für 50-60€ sind schon sehr gut.

und wenn Dir das Gehäuse den Preis wert sein sollte: das ist halt auch echt RIESENgroß...  wie wäre es mit der 600er-Version, also Silent Base 600? Das gibt es nämlich bei Caseking noch für kuze Zeit als "Black Friday"-Angebot für 90€ https://www.caseking.de/lp/black-friday-2015-super-sale.html


----------



## tpRiddick (30. November 2015)

Also wenn das Gehäuse als "600er" völlig reicht, dann werde ich mir dort die 30€ sparen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2015)

tpRiddick schrieb:


> Also wenn das Gehäuse als "600er" völlig reicht, dann werde ich mir dort die 30€ sparen.


  ich glaub das Angebot gilt nicht mehr ^^  aber es würde auch ein Gehäuse für 50-60€ völlig reichen, die sind gut durchlüftet, haben 1-2 Lüfter dabei, die nicht laut sind, bieten genug Platz, haben meist auch Einbauhilfen - der Rest ist dann Geschmacksache. 

Nur als Bespiele AeroCool Aero-800 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec GX505 blau mit Sichtfenster (0761345-15505-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-03 orange mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011054-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec Three Hundred Two (0761345-15320-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 anthrazit, schallgedämmt (NXDS3A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

je nach dem kann man dann selber noch nen Lüfter dazukaufen.


----------



## tpRiddick (30. November 2015)

Danke für die Beispiele!  Ich denke aber das es bei "600er" bleibt. Gefällt mir optisch extrem gut.


----------

